# Full or Half suit?



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't decide, you see. I recently learned that hyenas are digitigrade, which is only available for full suits. However, I reeealllyyy don't like the price tag for full suits, plus the whole "duct tape dummy" thing.

But full suits are also awesome. They hide the human form so kids think "it's real", plus they're cozy in the winter....

I can't decide though! D:


----------



## Chex (Nov 24, 2008)

It's actually quite possible to do digitigrade legs without having a fullsuit. I did it with my half-dragon costume for Kumoricon and they turned out pretty sweet.

lololol horrible picture: http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d8/dragonalchemist/PICT0003.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh wow. Awesome 

That definitely opens up some more options.


----------



## Chex (Nov 24, 2008)

The guy that I borrowed that design from has pictures up... but I have no idea where they are. Thankfully, I also saved them in my photobucket. 

initial sketch: http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d8/dragonalchemist/Wolf_Leg_Prosthetic_Design_by_Russe.jpg

leg in progress: http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d8/dragonalchemist/hexlegs.jpg

If I wasn't headed to work, I'd explain how I made mine, since they're not that hard and fairly easy to walk in. xD  I actually managed to go two whole days with those feet, with a bit of resting in between.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 24, 2008)

the full suit is in process, but i could live with this


----------



## Journey (Nov 24, 2008)

Personly I base my desitions on the wheather.  Now that it's getting more like winter over here a full fursuit sounds nice and warm, come summer time however, well I've already had problums with getting over heated in costumes at cons (not fursuits just costumes in general I imajon a fur suit would be much hoter.) during thouse times I think a Half would be easyer to deal with


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2008)

Halfs definitely have it better in the temperature control department....


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

DO you want it to be digitagrade? It doesn't have to be that way. Your suit can and will be however you want ti to be. Most makers will make what you want how you want it. It's not like buying a car where you have to pick whats already on the lot. Your suit can be made to you how you want it.
   Some makers do want the duct tape dummy thing (which I will NEVER help a friend with again). Some just ask for 8-22 different measurements. Mine asked for about 8. I want to say hindpaws asked for somewhere around 22.
   Find the right person to make it for you. You don't have to be 100% animal and walk on all 4s. You can walk upright and just be some kind of furry critter. The digitagrade ones are more for the mega and ultra realistic suits.
   Hope this helps some...


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 24, 2008)

it  depend on if you want to sweat to death... in the summer at any hotal event... but at  convention like oklacon a full sut is Excelent


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

I would think oaklacon would be torture in the summer. I have a friend that has been there the last 2 years. My suit is dam hot. It all depends on what you can handle. I would assume oaklahoma gets just as hot on october as pittsburgh gets in july. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd say, since digitigrade is totally possible for a halfsuit, do that if you want a more anthro look.  I mean, it seems to me that fullsuits are best if you want to look more like an animal than the sort of anthro that wears human clothing, etc.

Examples I've seen:
http://b3mascots.com/gallery/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=950
...aaand I can't find the others.  One was a sort of minotaur-creature, though, and much more realistic.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 24, 2008)

You can get a costume done where you can have legs that go up to upper leg held up by suspenders or something, and put on a pair of pants or shorts...and get the digigrade effect.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 25, 2008)

thats what i plan to do with my first suit


----------



## Ataris (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.matrices.net/digitigrade.asp


This is the best guide I could find for Digi legs. 

I found it pretty useful.

Enjoy.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2008)

Defiant said:


> DO you want it to be digitagrade? It doesn't have to be that way. Your suit can and will be however you want ti to be. Most makers will make what you want how you want it. It's not like buying a car where you have to pick whats already on the lot. Your suit can be made to you how you want it.
> Some makers do want the duct tape dummy thing (which I will NEVER help a friend with again). Some just ask for 8-22 different measurements. Mine asked for about 8. I want to say hindpaws asked for somewhere around 22.
> Find the right person to make it for you. You don't have to be 100% animal and walk on all 4s. You can walk upright and just be some kind of furry critter. The digitagrade ones are more for the mega and ultra realistic suits.
> Hope this helps some...


If I wanted to be 100% animal I'd get a quad suit. :V

And thanks for all the info everyone. I've decided to stick with partial, but I'll still have to think about the legs.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope we helped. Let it be what you want , and how you want it. make sure the face and species are what you can portrait well. unlike myself for example.
   Enjoy what you get.


----------



## jeffyboy (Nov 28, 2008)

I only like the thought of a half suit because of the price. I like the full better overall.


----------



## Shiron Mana (Nov 30, 2008)

fullsuits ya


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

personally, i can stand on my toes _without_ the use of digiterate legs. as long as i have a good pair of shoes on, i can go most of the day like that, and without resting too.

but unless its super cold where you are, id go with a half suit. better vision, not as heavy, and easier to move in.


----------

